# Been A while-



## NeilYeag (Jul 11, 2021)

Been a while since posting, have been making though. This one in Dyed Box Elder Burl.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 11, 2021)

Very nice. I like the color.
How big is it?


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 11, 2021)

Cool little knife.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 11, 2021)

First cabin! Ultra beautiful, including the sheath! Chuck


----------



## jasonb (Jul 11, 2021)

NeilYeag said:


> Been a while since posting, have been making though. This one in Dyed Box Elder Burl.
> 
> View attachment 212484View attachment 212485


Cool! What type of steel did you use? How'd you put on your maker's mark - etcher?


----------



## Karl_TN (Jul 11, 2021)

No doubt a new owner is going to be proud to show that knife off assuming it’s sold or given as a gift.


----------



## SubVet10 (Aug 8, 2021)

I am really liking this stubby/chubby trend. Plus, the dyed burls are the bee's knees.


----------

